# Minicadena sin salida Aux, usar como amplificador para pc



## sentinel (May 23, 2010)

hola todos soy nuevo, queria comentar una cosita :

tengo una minicadena GRUNKEL MC-1420N 
queria saber si apartir de la minicadena podia hacer un apaño y conectarla al pc y poder escuchar lo qe reproduzco atraves del pc

e leeido por ai qe existe una opcion de con una soldadura modificando algo y tienes una salida auxiliar algo asi, tmb queria saber si es posible todo esto poner un bafle i sus 2 twiters osea 2.1 que creo qe es lo qe es


----------



## sentinel (May 23, 2010)

vale hagamoslo mas simple o mas complicado quien sabe, e retirado el amplificador (circuito impreso + trasformador + salida phones + led de apagado o encendido)

apartir de aqui puedo crear un amplificador modificar o algo similar?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 24, 2010)

Puedes postear el datasheet de la cadena ?.
Saludos


----------



## Nimer (May 24, 2010)

sentinel dijo:


> vale hagamoslo mas simple o mas complicado quien sabe, e retirado el amplificador (circuito impreso + trasformador + salida phones + led de apagado o encendido)
> 
> apartir de aqui puedo crear un amplificador modificar o algo similar?



El amplificador ya está creado, y es eso que retiraste.
Si lo que querés es conectar la PC, primero cerciorate de que lo que llamás como "Salida AUX" no sea una entrada. Porque en dicho caso, es sólamente conectar la salida de la PC en esa entrada AUX y listo.
Ahora, si el auxiliar es verdaderamente una salida, entonces resta ubicar la entrada de sonido del amplificador, para intercalar dos fichas RCA hembra o un plug stereo para insertar el sonido.

Si no es esto lo que querés, entonces no entendí.


----------

